# MN Chessie Training Day, June 20th



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

We are hosting our annual chessie field day at Fischers Kennels and Hunt Club again this year located in central MN. www.fischerskennels.com 
Its a great training facility 360 acres with many tech ponds. We had a great turn out last year and hope to get the same this year. There will be a pot luck dinner, drawing and silent auction proceeds going to ACC. If intrested e-mail me at [email protected]

We would love to get a few more advanced dogs there.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

That is rather rasist


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Ya, us chessie owners are like that :beer: . How's the pup?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

8 weeks of chewing, getting into everything, running around terror


----------

